# Attention - Password and Security Update



## VS_Admin

Hey all,

Over the next few days we will be implementing some changes to our forum password strength and password expiration policies. To make sure you continue having the best experience possible on the community, we regularly monitor the site and the Internet to keep everyone's account information safe. We've recently become aware of a potential risk to some accounts coming from outside of this community. Just to be safe, we are implementing the following changes to improve security even further:

1) We are asking everyone to change their passwords (and will force a one time reset). Along with every user on the forum, new passwords will need to be more complex, and can't be simple words (sorry, you can't have "fluffy" as your password anymore!). Please use a password unique to this community. Reusing passwords can expose your account indirectly when other websites (Twitter, Linkedin, Badoo, etc) are compromised; and 

2) Your passwords will expire on a 365 day basis. When you login on the 366th day, you will have to change it. 

We'll also be sending out an email to users to let them know about the changes, in upcoming weeks. 

Thanks all, 

Helena

Community Management


----------



## cabby

Have changed mine and logged out and back in so all works.

cabby


----------



## Penquin

Just a thought...... would it make sense to time the password update with EITHER renewal date (with plenty of reminders in advance please), or half way through the year (once again with plenty of reminders).

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel

Penquin said:


> Just a thought...... would it make sense to time the password update with EITHER renewal date (with plenty of reminders in advance please), or half way through the year (once again with plenty of reminders).
> 
> Dave


But, the vulnerability won't wait, better do it sooner rather than later.

I assume this is a Vbulletin software issue?

Peter


----------



## HurricaneSmith

In a few days time, when I reset my password on this VS forum, will that single new password gain me access to both this VS forum & the "Campsite Database" on NukeAdmin's old forum please?






.


----------



## Jmdarr

Just changed mine problem was wouldn't accept new password was barred for 15 mins and had to ask for new one now on line 
Do I carry on using requested password or do I have to change again.


----------



## ramblefrog

Hi - I changed mine but again wouldn't let me in on new one but accepted old one!


----------



## 113016

Changed mine, just after cabby. All worked well


----------



## ramblefrog

Gone in and tried again - worked this time!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

HurricaneSmith said:


> In a few days time, when I reset my password on this VS forum, will that single new password gain me access to both this VS forum & the "Campsite Database" on NukeAdmin's old forum please?
> 
> .


This is an important question.

Chris


----------



## siggie

I don't understand the need to change our password every 12 months, after all this is ONLY a forum. If this was on-line banking, a site where we made financial transactions, etc, then maybe it would make more sense. Thinking about it, none of my banks make me change my password every 12 months, so why here?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Because they can, agree pointless unless you do use the same password as your bank on here, and surely no one would be so stupid would they :roll: :roll:

A hint as to what the password format needs to be might help before we delve into that particular nightmare.


----------



## raynipper

I now have to keep FOUR PAGES of log in details and passwords in various formats. 
It can take ages to open the 'secure' Word doc with them all listed and locate one.
Because sites demand different formats no one can remember them all, so much for progress.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

siggie said:


> I don't understand the need to change our password every 12 months, after all this is ONLY a forum. If this was on-line banking, a site where we made financial transactions, etc, then maybe it would make more sense. Thinking about it, none of my banks make me change my password every 12 months, so why here?


I agree, it is a totally unnecessary exercise, a pain in the neck, another password to remember, and it should be up to the individual to choose.
Again it is only a forum and not a financial institution.


----------



## raynipper

Yes, forums and non financial sites only need basic passwords or maybe 8 to 10 characters.
But any financial sites will obviously need more complex and different log in details.

I guess we all relate to some memorable place, date, event, family, etc. But again for any financial access we really need a more unrelated access details.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

raynipper said:


> I now have to keep FOUR PAGES of log in details and passwords in various formats.
> It can take ages to open the 'secure' Word doc with them all listed and locate one.
> Because sites demand different formats no one can remember them all, so much for progress.
> 
> Ray.


Agree Ray, we are not supposed to write them down, but with so many, (password for this, password for that) and a password for the dog and the dogs cat, and the fleas) it is pretty impossible to remember them all.
Back to the little black book, progress gone backwards!


----------



## raynipper

I can understand when some numpty's use 123456 etc. for multiple passwords. But anyone even just slightly PC savy who hasn't had their head in the sand for years must have seen TV and media progs about people losing their ID etc. Every day there are reports of people succumbing to con mens charm and divulging their personal details. Not once but several times??

Nearly all electronic stuff comes with default codes of '0000' or '1234' etc. TV's, phones, recorders, modems, Wi-Fi extenders, etc. I buy a few second hand items and few people bother to change the default codes thankfully! But even those that have changed the code there will usually be a 'reset' hole, tab, button to bring it back to default.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

FAO Admin

What is so secret on MHF? 

Anyone can read it and if any crook thought they could make money from it all they have to do is pay £12.50.

I never sign out so do not need a password to sign in. Will that change? I do not want the inconvenience of signing in every time I want to view the forum.

The requirement to change a password was not in the T+Cs when I renewed my subscription.

WE need some of these points to be addressed.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I could hazard a guess that the changes are more to do with their security than our own, but perhaps, we also need to think back to Nukes problems and possibly what led to the sale of this site in the first place.

But it does need to be sensible, I'm Like Geoff, I don't even know if I can remember my password for MHF, I dare say I'm not alone, so perhaps I'll just wait until I cannot log in and they'll send me a nice shiny new one, but then I'll have to change it again won't I.

I can remember most normal passwords, with letters and numbers, but the ones where you need to use a symbol as well defeat me as I have no reference for remembering those.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just typed a nice reply, agreeing with Geoff and adding a few other points and pressed submit, and it's gone, perhaps they should fix that first as it happens frequently and really pisses me off big style.

And now it's reappeared, does it go via the flaming moon or somewhere to take so long to appear :roll: :roll:


----------



## raynipper

OH Kev, you make my day.
Several 'friends' who I can probably do without keep referring to me as a miserable old sod. Now I can show em what a real old sod is and only hope to aspire to.
Thanks again........... he he he.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> OH Kev, you make my day.
> Several 'friends' who I can probably do without keep referring to me as a miserable old sod. Now I can show em what a real old sod is and only hope to aspire to.
> Thanks again........... he he he.
> 
> Ray.


Your welcome, though I never had you as miserable, well not up to now, anyway glad you had a chuckle, it's a service I provide, just wish I knew WTF you meant though, just point a fault out.

I'll go now, I will be posting a blast from my past if I can figure out how to attach and ODG file, which will amuse, I'd forgotten how long ago it was when my hair decided to **** off, 1993 I have sod all left.


----------



## barryd

I think perhaps VS need to be a bit more honest about the real reasons for this.

I suggest they might want to tell us a bit more about this!

http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/...erticalscope-forums-massive-data-breach/#gref

Oh dear.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aunts and uncles springs to mind, well maybe not uncles


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> I think perhaps VS need to be a bit more honest about the real reasons for this.
> 
> I suggest they might want to tell us a bit more about this!
> 
> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/...erticalscope-forums-massive-data-breach/#gref
> 
> Oh dear.


OMG:surprise:

Somebody might get into my e-mail account and read my e-mail to Warren Buffet offering to buy 30bn of his shares in Coca-Cola.

This could rock the markets and cause a crash like the Lehmans-induced one.>

And its all VS fault - they will be dead.:surprise:

Barry want to buy a Forum cheap from the Liquidator. Sorry forgot you have a cheap forum:wink2:

Well it was nice knowing you folks.

[I will probably get barred now]


----------



## barryd

If you are concerned that your user name or email address has been compromised then you can put it into this site and find out. https://haveibeenpwned.com/

VS should have told all its users about this. It happened in February according to the report.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stupid Bloody SITE Keeps Locking me out now.

Using phone instead, I keep getting the 15 minute wait message.


----------



## siggie

barryd said:


> I think perhaps VS need to be a bit more honest about the real reasons for this.
> 
> I suggest they might want to tell us a bit more about this!
> 
> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/...erticalscope-forums-massive-data-breach/#gref
> 
> Oh dear.


This confirms my thoughts - VS have been hacked and they want us to change our passwords as a result. The 'change it every 12 months' thing is because they know their security is ****e and are worried about being hacked again. They are covering their own backsides more than looking after us. Disgraceful.

However, I still don't see the need to change it every 12 months, as I said this is ONLY a forum. If members are so stupid to use the same password here as they do for their on-line banking then more fool them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well I'm back in with a shiny new password, I have no chance of remembering it so hopefully it doesn't chuck me off, I have ticked remember me though.


----------



## barryd

siggie said:


> This confirms my thoughts - VS have been hacked and they want us to change our passwords as a result. The 'change it every 12 months' thing is because they know their security is ****e and are worried about being hacked again. They are covering their own backsides more than looking after us. Disgraceful.
> 
> However, I still don't see the need to change it every 12 months, as I said this is ONLY a forum. If members are so stupid to use the same password here as they do for their on-line banking then more fool them.


The thing is though that is exactly what most people do (use the same password). So really its not the fact that its only a forum thats a problem. It is the fact that if you have used the same password on here that you use for more important sites that could now be compromised.

It happens more often than you think. What I would like an explanation for though is if the report is true and all this was known in February why has it been kept a secret?


----------



## pete4x4

They havent implemented the new policy yet have they, so whats the point in changing it now, you'll only have to do it again in 3 weeks time when they implement the policy?


----------



## siggie

barryd said:


> The thing is though that is exactly what most people do (use the same password). So really its not the fact that its only a forum thats a problem. It is the fact that if you have used the same password on here that you use for more important sites that could now be compromised.
> 
> It happens more often than you think. What I would like an explanation for though is if the report is true and all this was known in February why has it been kept a secret?


One of my past roles was as the manager of a classified IT system, I know all about password security.

I also know that you don't 'punish' the whole group because of the actions of an individual.

There are people out there stupid enough not to use unique high quality passwords for each of their financial accounts then that is THEIR problem, not ours. THEY should be educated, not us 'punished'.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

siggie said:


> One of my past roles was as the manager of a classified IT system, I know all about password security.
> 
> I also know that you don't 'punish' the whole group because of the actions of an individual.
> 
> There are people out there stupid enough not to use unique high quality passwords for each of their financial accounts then that is THEIR problem, not ours. THEY should be educated, not us 'punished'.


That does seem a bit harsh, so you'd rather someone lost all their savings so we don't have to change a password.


----------



## siggie

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That does seem a bit harsh, so you'd rather someone lost all their savings so we don't have to change a password.


OK then, why 12 months? Why not change it every month, or every week, or every day? After all the VS servers could be hacked at any time.

Re-read the last 7 words of my previous post


----------



## Easyriders

We're both sick and tired of passwords. Even buying a one-off purchase online, most sites require you to register and create a password, so that they can send you ads.

I always try to find sites that don't require this nonsense, but there aren't many!

I would never use the same password as that of my bank or any other high security site. But there are limits to how many passwords I can remember, especially as John forgets his, so I have to remember them for him!

We've just paid our yearly subs to MHF, but are seriously thinking of saying goodbye when our present password fails to work. Enough is enough! Linda


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

siggie said:


> OK then, why 12 months? Why not change it every month, or every week, or every day? After all the VS servers could be hacked at any time.
> 
> Re-read the last 7 words of my previous post


I'm not arguing with you, the last 7 words are fine, I agree, education is what's needed, but how.

Might I ask though seeing as you are the knowing one on this, how many personal passwords do you have in total, what formula are they and how do you recall them when needed, please don't say you write them down, not taking the Mickey, I'd really like to know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Easyriders said:


> We're both sick and tired of passwords. Even buying a one-off purchase online, most sites require you to register and create a password, so that they can send you ads.
> 
> I always try to find sites that don't require this nonsense, but there aren't many!
> 
> I would never use the same password as that of my bank or any other high security site. But there are limits to how many passwords I can remember, especially as John forgets his, so I have to remember them for him!
> 
> We've just paid our yearly subs to MHF, but are seriously thinking of saying goodbye when our present password fails to work. Enough is enough! Linda


Groan, a bugbear of mine too, I prefer to buy form sites which allow a paypal payment these days.


----------



## dghr272

Would be interested to know how they store our passwords, are they encrypted and have hashing and salting applied ?

Terry


----------



## pete4x4

I use the same password for forums, they are low risk, anything that has money associated with has a unique password, I have around 5 I have to remember as they have financial data behind, such as banks, Ebay and Amazon


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> Would be interested to know how they store our passwords, are they encrypted and have hashing and salting applied ?
> 
> Terry


From the link I posted above.
*
"It also noted that 'less than 10% of the domains which account for a very small amount of leaked records used difficult to break encryption (less than a couple million).' More than 40 million other passwords were secured using MD5 with salting, which is easy enough to crack." *


----------



## raynipper

Apparently according to this.................
https://haveibeenpwned.com/

I have had my Linkdin and Adobe passwords compromised.

Ray.


----------



## MEES

Oh no!
I can't remember my password so how do I change it ?


----------



## VS Jeff

Heya all,

Ping me with you have any questions, we have all hands on deck right now network and company wide so we might be slow to respond.

You will get and email or notice when we que up to update your password.

Note this is a third party vendor that got hacked not us, they exploited the plugin to gain access to the info, legal is on it.

Jeff M


----------



## VS Jeff

barryd said:


> If you are concerned that your user name or email address has been compromised then you can put it into this site and find out. https://haveibeenpwned.com/
> 
> VS should have told all its users about this. It happened in February according to the report.





barryd said:


> The thing is though that is exactly what most people do (use the same password). So really its not the fact that its only a forum thats a problem. It is the fact that if you have used the same password on here that you use for more important sites that could now be compromised.
> 
> It happens more often than you think. What I would like an explanation for though is if the report is true and all this was known in February why has it been kept a secret?


Heya guys,

Note this was a third party plugin that got hacked and plenty of other sites and networks have been hit also. We are just the largest so that is why we made the news.

This has all just came to light within the last 48-72 hours and the vendor did not make us aware of the security breach on their end.

We are taking the proper steps to ensure security and safety on all our sites and for the members. 
@barryd - you are correct a lot of people use the same password for multiple sites from forums to banking so that is the real issue for users to be aware of best practices for passwords.

Jeff M


----------



## siggie

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Might I ask though seeing as you are the knowing one on this, how many personal passwords do you have in total, what formula are they and how do you recall them when needed, please don't say you write them down, not taking the Mickey, I'd really like to know.


I have 134 passwords for normal, non-vital websites (like this one), I have several high security ones for on-line financial sites (banking, Caxton, etc) and a handful of medium security ones for access to non-vital hardware (laptop, servers, RaspberryPi, etc).

Formulas vary depending on level of security - very short term, one-shot passwords for some sites will be the same - shock, horror! Sites that hold a little more data will be more complex along one general theme. Very secure passwords use the format of the initial letters of a memorable sentence that includes numbers and symbols - e.g. *"T*his *i*s *t*he *45*th *p*ost *i*n *t*his *t*hread" could become "Tit45p!tt".

OK, I won't tell you that I write them down, since you don't want to know :wink2: But, yes, they are kept in various secure files in various secure locations. And guess what, the passwords to unencrypt those files are the same and the only password I must keep in my head - although other oft-used ones are in there too.

Oh, and for simplicity ALL my passwords are Pa$$w0rd >


----------



## barryd

Well according to the pwnd website linked earlier my main email address and username has not been compromised. My hotmail account was in 2014 and that was when Avast got hacked apparently. The thing is though with security getting ever tighter banks etc (important stuff) usually has more than one level. Its never just a password these days. There is usually memorable information and random numbers sometimes generated by a key fob thingy or card to enter. Even Vodafone send me a text now with a code every time I login to check my bills.

I wont lose too much sleep over it. Your generally covered if your account gets emptied anyway.


----------



## suedew

raynipper said:


> Apparently according to this.................
> https://haveibeenpwned.com/
> 
> I have had my Linkdin and Adobe passwords compromised.
> 
> Ray.


Search for sites for me. not aware i use a password for that though confused.com unless it is C&CC or CC


----------



## nicholsong

Admin

I have just read the following thread

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/17-website-help/186298-urgent-upcoming-password-changes.html

I cannot respond on there.

It says I will get a new temporary password and I can change it.

It also says that this does not affect the access to the Home Page. Which Home page? And if I can get to the Home Page via my old password, surely then I can get to anywhere else from there, so why do I need a new password.

Are you guys going crazy or am I? or are you driving us crazy? This is a multi-choice question.

Geoff


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> Admin
> 
> I have just read the following thread
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/17-website-help/186298-urgent-upcoming-password-changes.html
> 
> I cannot respond on there.
> 
> It says I will get a new temporary password and I can change it.
> 
> It also says that this does not affect the access to the Home Page. Which Home page? And if I can get to the Home Page via my old password, surely then I can get to anywhere else from there, so why do I need a new password.
> 
> Are you guys going crazy or am I? or are you driving us crazy? This is a multi-choice question.
> 
> Geoff


I took it to mean the old forum pages Geoff. I doubt anyone uses them anymore, there is nothing up to date there sadly.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> I took it to mean the old forum pages Geoff. I doubt anyone uses them anymore, there is nothing up to date there sadly.


I use it to get to Members' list.

Once there one can go to the new pages.

What are they trying to achieve saying one needs a new password, but that it does not affect the Home Page?

Geoff


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> I use it to get to Members' list.
> 
> Once there one can go to the new pages.
> 
> What are they trying to achieve saying one needs a new password, but that it does not affect the Home Page?
> 
> Geoff


They are trying to get everyone to put in new passwords for this site, the new one we are conversing in now as its been compromised but the old (Nukes) site which presumably has nothing to do with this one or is at all compromised will not be effected so I assume you can just leave your password for that one the same.

I reckon they should ask the members which bits of the old site they still refer to and if its not being used get rid of it. Surely there is a members list on the new site and if not that is something they should be able to do.

Pains me to say it as the old site had so much information but I think its partly responsible for the downturn in members. Way too much confusion as to what site your joining, passwords that dont work and two different landing pages.


----------



## erneboy

I had my debit card stopped and a new one issued by my bank recently. They wouldn't tell me much but I believe that Amazon had a problem and it's security couldn't be guaranteed.



This text from an email I received recently may help explain what's going on with VS.


Dashlane
Recently, several popular services have suffered security breaches, resulting in millions of email and password combinations becoming publicly available online. You may have already received a Security Breach Alert in your Dashlane app, notifying you to change your password for these breached websites and anywhere else you’ve used the compromised passwords.

With such large-scale breaches becoming commonplace, your email may end up on unwanted lists. We would like to remind you of a few critical precautions to take to protect yourself online:
1.	For your privacy and protection, Dashlane and our Customer Support team will never ask you for your Master Password in any communication. If you are asked for your Master Password, do not provide it. Instead, contact us through our Help Center on our website.
2.	Never use the same password for your Master Password and any other service. Make your Master Password unique to Dashlane, and write it down until you remember it, if you’re afraid you’ll forget.
3.	Always verify links in emails before opening them. Make sure they take you to known websites before entering any personal information on a site.
Dashlane is a great tool to help protect yourself from breaches and phishing scams. We’ve shared other tips for protecting yourself online on our blog. Please read and share them with others, so they can protect themselves, too.


----------



## Yaxley

Remembering passwords seems to be a problem with us all.
I have 5 pages of them in my filofax........God help me if I lose it.
Reminds me of a story about two elderly ladies having a chat over afternoon tea.

'Mavis I am having a problem remembering my password when I go online'
'Well Rita I have a foolproof way of remembering mine'
'What is that Mavis?'
' I just type in the first word that comes into my head Rita'
' How does that work Mavis'
' It comes back '' Password Incorrect'' and then I have it.' 

I know .....should be under 'Jokes and Trivia'
Ian


----------



## erneboy

Changed my password on Tuesday. This morning neither the new one or the old one would work.

Oh well, try the lost password button. Guess what, that didn't work either. Tried half a dozen times and each time it said it had sent an email containing a temporary password. It hadn't.

Oh well, not to worry I'll just use a proxy, open a duplicate account and post about my difficulty. Nope, the registration page didn't work. All I got was a blank page.

Finally I send an email by the contact us page and an admin sent me a temp password.

While I was locked out I did a bit of looking round and found this: http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/...len-verticalscope-forums-massive-data-breach/

I can't say it comes as a surprise. Pity VS didn't think to tell us. Maybe they thought we wouldn't find out.

Though the VS staff are very nice people and I'm sure each of them are very good at what they do as individuals, the whole as it's currently constituted doesn't amount to a company capable of doing anything close to a professional job of running this forum, and by all accounts many others under the VS banner are just as bad.

Poor show VS. Your lucky that your customers are loyal to their individual forums because I'd guess that not many of us would still be here giving business to VS otherwise. BS might be a better abbreviation for us to use from now on.


----------



## GEMMY

Vs, throw the old Sinclair zx80 out, it ain't up to the job :frown2:


tony


----------



## raynipper

VS Jeff said:


> Heya all,
> 
> Ping me with you have any questions, we have all hands on deck right now network and company wide so we might be slow to respond.
> 
> You will get and email or notice when we que up to update your password.
> 
> Note this is a third party vendor that got hacked not us, they exploited the plugin to gain access to the info, legal is on it.
> 
> Jeff M


But you still locked me out today and it's taken EIGHT HOURS to get a new password and back in again. There being nothing wrong with the original password.!!
All this time getting more and more frustrated with the site and wondering why I bother.

Ray.
Peed orff.


----------



## Easyriders

erneboy said:


> Changed my password on Tuesday. This morning neither the new one or the old one would work.
> 
> Oh well, try the lost password button. Guess what, that didn't work either. Tried half a dozen times and each time it said it had sent an email containing a temporary password. It hadn't.
> 
> Oh well, not to worry I'll just use a proxy, open a duplicate account and post about my difficulty. Nope, the registration page didn't work. All I got was a blank page.
> 
> Finally I send an email by the contact us page and an admin sent me a temp password.
> 
> While I was locked out I did a bit of looking round and found this: http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/...len-verticalscope-forums-massive-data-breach/
> 
> I can't say it comes as a surprise. Pity VS didn't think to tell us. Maybe they thought we wouldn't find out.
> 
> Though the VS staff are very nice people and I'm sure each of them are very good at what they do as individuals, the whole as it's currently constituted doesn't amount to a company capable of doing anything close to a professional job of running this forum, and by all accounts many others under the VS banner are just as bad.
> 
> Poor show VS. Your lucky that your customers are loyal to their individual forums because I'd guess that not many of us would still be here giving business to VS otherwise. BS might be a better abbreviation for us to use from now on.


Had exactly the same experience. Couldn't log on with usual password, couldn't post in any other way, requested new password, got email for "Forgotten" password, clicked on link, then got told would be sent email with new password. No email arrived.

Then complained via "Contact us", finally got sent new password, wouldn't work until third attempt, heaven knows if it will work tomorrow! Password sent is totally unmemorable unless we write it down! Would prefer to change it to something we can remember, but don't dare try!

What a run around! And, to make matters worse, missed seeing the great Bale goal for Wales!


----------



## BillCreer

Password sent is totally unmemorable unless we write it down! Would prefer to change it to something we can remember, but don't dare try!

What a run around! And, to make matters worse, missed seeing the great Bale goal for Wales![/QUOTE]

Do you not "cut and paste"?


----------



## peribro

What a saga and to rub salt into the wound the email advising me of my new password states "You have requested to reset your password .... because you have forgotten your password"!


----------



## erneboy

I guess that with 45 million passwords apparently having been compromised BS have their hands full at the minute and may do for quite a while to come.

I do think it's a pity that the story had to be stumbled across rather than BS putting their hands up. I can't remember the waffle they gave us for the security update but I'm pretty sure it didn't read, "Sorry we cocked up, fixing it now and we need your help and patience please."

I guess BS employ the BP style when it comes to public relations. It didn't do BP any good BS, you should take note of that. In fact there is a long list of companies who've tried deflection and spin only to find that it went very wrong indeed.


----------



## Matchlock

Logged in this morning OK, went to work and when back tried to log in again but told me I had forgotten my password, clicked the "forgotten password" link.
Message to my mail told me to click on the link, clicked and the webpage sent me a new password, took about 5 mins to arrive, time for a ciggie and a dash of whiskey
Clicked the link to change the password from the new mail, changed the password to one of my liking and now OK.

Simples!


----------



## Matchlock

PS. our rally page seems to have screwed up!


----------



## VS_Admin

Hey all,

Due to the password resets we were performing, several mail providers have throttled our overnight password resets on this community, so there may be a delay in receiving emails. Be sure to check all folders, including spam. If you have not received a password reset as of yet, please request one using the "forgot password" function. If you're still having trouble, use the Contact Us page and the support team will take care of you. Please include your username and registered email address to expedite your request.

As for the report, the article fails to mention that the breach was for a third party plugin. This breach is on countless sites across the internet and not just limited to ours.

Their system was compromised and they grabbed user data for us and thousands of others. We cleared our part of the breach and went this route to further security. This is also in place as many members on the internet use the same or similar passwords across all things they use.

These tech blogs don't ever get the full story, there just have hearsay and run with and embellish it.

We cannot go into detail at the moment as it is being dealt with on a legal level.

Thanks everyone,
Dayle


----------



## BillCreer

A good time to change passwords on any other accounts you may have if, as may people do, use the same password across the board. Someone out there knows your email address and a password that you might use.


----------



## erneboy

VS_Admin said:


> ................
> 
> As for the report, the article fails to mention that the breach was for a third party plugin. This breach is on countless sites across the internet and not just limited to ours.
> 
> Their system was compromised and they grabbed user data for us and thousands of others. We cleared our part of the breach and went this route to further security. This is also in place as many members on the internet use the same or similar passwords across all things they use.
> 
> .................
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> Dayle


I wish I understood what that means. I suspect it's mainly diversion but we'll find out when somebody who does know finally manages to log in.

What a clever boy you are Matchlock, the method you described is exactly the method that would not work earlier as reported by many members. It's obviously been fixed just in time for you to find it simple and patronise us.


----------



## barryd

Yep nothing worked this morning or most of this afternoon.

For those worried about changing your password from the one thats been sent to you I just changed mine straight away no problem.

As I posted on Alans "locked out" thread VS need to be aware that the registrations page is not working so nobody new can sign up.


----------



## adonisito

barryd said:


> Yep nothing worked this morning or most of this afternoon.
> 
> For those worried about changing your password from the one thats been sent to you I just changed mine straight away no problem.
> 
> As I posted on Alans "locked out" thread VS need to be aware that the registrations page is not working so nobody new can sign up.


Yes, I did that too, no problem, got back my old password.


----------



## barryd

adonisito said:


> Yes, I did that too, no problem, got back my old password.


Is that your old, old password as in the one from weeks ago or did you change it yesterday like some of us did? If its the one you always used then best change it to something else as the old ones might have been compromised.


----------



## cabby

It has taken nearly 24 hours to get back on the forum, not impressed.Not sure that I shall bother to renew in Jan 2017. 

cabby


----------



## dghr272

Well what a bloody mess, VS say some emails have been throttled back.......
I know who I would love to throttle, and yes I know it's only a motorhome forum but the management of the problem has been really pathetic.

Note, Jean aka JWW and Mygalsal have/are impacted and are as frustrated as all of us. I will contact Jean again and try to help.

Thanks Erneboy and barryd and Fruitcakes for your help.

Terry


----------



## VS Jeff

Heya all.

I am here and let me sort through all these and get things handled.

Gimmie a few.

Jeff M


----------



## 113016

VS Jeff said:


> Heya all.
> 
> I am here and let me sort through all these and get things handled.
> 
> Gimmie a few.
> 
> Jeff M


Try by answering Contact us,12 hours and no replies GRRRRR


----------



## Easyriders

VS_Admin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Due to the password resets we were performing, several mail providers have throttled our overnight password resets on this community, so there may be a delay in receiving emails. Be sure to check all folders, including spam. If you have not received a password reset as of yet, please request one using the "forgot password" function. If you're still having trouble, use the Contact Us page and the support team will take care of you. Please include your username and registered email address to expedite your request.
> 
> As for the report, the article fails to mention that the breach was for a third party plugin. This breach is on countless sites across the internet and not just limited to ours.
> 
> Their system was compromised and they grabbed user data for us and thousands of others. We cleared our part of the breach and went this route to further security. This is also in place as many members on the internet use the same or similar passwords across all things they use.
> 
> These tech blogs don't ever get the full story, there just have hearsay and run with and embellish it.
> 
> We cannot go into detail at the moment as it is being dealt with on a legal level.
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> Dayle


Then please stop calling it "Forgotten password", when it's actually MHF that has forced this nonsense upon us!


----------



## VS Jeff

Grath said:


> Try by answering Contact us,12 hours and no replies GRRRRR


Last I looked there are 3k emails in there from all of this.

Pretty simple just got here and update your password and save it.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=editpassword

Use Google Chrome password manager.

Boom done.

Jeff M


----------



## Easyriders

VS Jeff said:


> Last I looked there are 3k emails in there from all of this.
> 
> Pretty simple just got here and update your password and save it.
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=editpassword
> 
> Use Google Chrome password manager.
> 
> Boom done.
> 
> Jeff M


Are you stupid, or what? Update password does not work, we've all wasted hours of our lives trying to do it today. You are supposed to get an email to reset your password, but it doesn't arrive, so you go to "Contact us..."

On top of which, at least for me, the site has now gone haywire. Typing in is drastically delayed, scrolling does not work, so very frustrating trying to get to the bottom of the page in order to post to make a complaint, even when we are allowed to log in!


----------



## erneboy

Hey Jeff, I'm not sure how much training you've had on dealing with customer complaints but I can tell you that it would be best to seem a little contrite and that you certainly shouldn't ever try to use the fact that you have a massive backlog of customer complaints awaiting attention to explain why an individual customer has been kept waiting. That is a really bad idea.

Finally when dealing with a customer who is complaining about having to wait for attention it's really not at all wise to tell him 12 hours later that the remedy is simple in a way the almost suggests he has missed something obvious, especially when everybody knows that the function you are suggesting he now use hasn't been working for most of the day.


----------



## barryd

I concur. 

I tried just about everything to get back in and reset passwords, logon differently or as someone else, contact us etc on and off most of the day. None of the stuff worked for whatever reason until later this afternoon.

Short of hacking the system myself there was no way I was getting back in. Maybe I dunno what I am doing perhaps. :shock:


----------



## emjaiuk

VS Jeff said:


> Last I looked there are 3k emails in there from all of this.
> 
> Pretty simple just got here and update your password and save it.
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=editpassword
> 
> Use Google Chrome password manager.
> 
> Boom done.
> 
> Jeff M


You should be careful in using the word 'simple' in relation to VS administration! Perhaps you could explain why when I was first locked out this morning your 'system' didn't recognise my email, why I haven't had a reply from the contact us message I sent, and why did the registration button only lead to a blank page and why is it necessary to use Google Chrome in order to use the forum?

I presume your organisation has a sound commercial reason for preventing potential new members from registering to this forum, and for trying to persuade existing members to leave, but personally I can't think of one. Perhaps you need a tax loss.

Malcolm


----------



## 113016

VS Jeff said:


> Last I looked there are 3k emails in there from all of this.
> 
> Pretty simple just got here and update your password and save it.
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=editpassword
> 
> Use Google Chrome password manager.
> 
> Boom done.
> 
> Jeff M


No Jeff, it was not that simple, I updated my password yesterday, as per your request, but today it would not work, or my old password and no answers to contact me.
Nothing was working, nothing at all!, I was getting chucked out whatever I did!
12 hours go trying password resets, trying every way I know, nothing was working. so NOT simple at all, it was pure crap!!!


----------



## 113016

Originally Posted by VS Jeff View Post
Last I looked there are 3k emails in there from all of this.

Pretty simple just got here and update your password and save it.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/pro...o=editpassword

Use Google Chrome password manager.

Boom done.

Jeff M



Grath said:


> No Jeff, it was not that simple, I updated my password yesterday, as per your request, but today it would not work, or my old password and no answers to contact me.
> Nothing was working, nothing at all!, I was getting chucked out whatever I did!
> 12 hours go trying password resets, trying every way I know, nothing was working. so NOT simple at all, it was pure crap!!!


To be honest Jeff, what a load of CRAP, excuses again, TRUTH would be better.
I am going now, and if I can't get back on in the morning, so be it, I won't be trying again!!
You say SIMPLE, NO it was not, that was a load of BULL ****


----------



## dghr272

VS Jeff said:


> Last I looked there are 3k emails in there from all of this.
> 
> Pretty simple just got here and update your password and save it.
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=editpassword
> 
> Use Google Chrome password manager.
> 
> Boom done.
> 
> Jeff M


Maybe simple at 20:48 UK time Jeff !
But it was not that simple all day here, and really surprised your team did not advise you of the situation............. Well not really surprised !

A poor show all round and not helped by your comments that really lack any decent level of customer care or service.

Terry


----------



## barryd

Jeff

Can you please (or get UK Admin to do it) look at member Caulkheads account please? I think I reported a post he made earlier in one of the threads as the only user name he has been able to login to is his old one from 2007 Basil69. I think the email address associated with his account must be mixed up or something and he has used up his 5 free posts as Basil69 but is unable to get back his caulkhead login which he paid his subs for just recently. 

He like many others is having to communicate with fellow members through "another forum".


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> I concur.
> 
> I tried just about everything to get back in and reset passwords, logon differently or as someone else, contact us etc on and off most of the day. None of the stuff worked for whatever reason until later this afternoon.
> 
> Short of hacking the system myself there was no way I was getting back in. Maybe I dunno what I am doing perhaps. :shock:


And if Barry had problems as a very savy knowledgeable but slightly rotund member, just think of the exasperations the rest of us have undergone.
An apology or even a free years membership would not be a bad gesture.

Still peed orff Ray.


----------



## MyGalSal

raynipper said:


> And if Barry had problems as a very savy knowledgeable but slightly rotund member, just think of the exasperations the rest of us have undergone.
> An apology or even a free years membership would not be a bad gesture.
> 
> Still peed orff Ray.


Me too! Jeff's 'simple ain't it' approach suggestions didn't work. What a bother. In now obviously but felt like trashing the whole thing and moving on. Life is too short.

Sal


----------



## raynipper

Nil illegitimate Carborundum springs to mind.

I hope most will persevere as I still find many of the 'old' stalwarts invaluable mine of info when needed.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike

bloody shambles! in deepest Croatia and find that the place has gone stupid!! Get it sorted VS........


----------



## tubbytuba

Glad others are as p*ssed off as I am, posted a moan about it yesterday but it's disappeared. Seriously considering calling it a day, can do without this hassle.

Steve.


----------



## listerdiesel

What a complete and utter balls-up!

Completely unnecessary and complicated reset that just didn't work.

What are you people at VSAdmin thinking about?

I had to APPLY for a password that we were told would be sent out automatically, it just didn't happen to a LOT of folks and there are plenty out there who still can't log on, or see anything on here to explain, that's the stupid part.

Account gets chopped so no means of communication, register function not working either.

Shambolic is too mild a description.

Peter


----------



## MEES

Have spent more than two hours last night after being told my subscription not valid and being locked out.
Followed the procedure umpteen times and have just succeeded after another half hour.
Any more of this and ' I'm out'
On I pad
Margaret


----------



## listerdiesel

"Hello Everyone,
We wanted to give you an update on the reset password emails that went out yesterday. Due to the high volume of emails going out and some service providers blocking them as spam, users have either been getting them late, or not at all. If you have not received your password reset email please use the password reset function “forgot password”. These emails will go through a paid provider and should show up instantly. To do so just go to log in >> once it redirects you click forgot password >> follow the steps provided. If you do not remember the email address associated with your account you can use the contact us tab at the bottom of the page to email us for assistance. Please select the “other” option and add subject “security password issues”
We apologize for any disruption this has caused to your forum experience.
Original post for reference : CLICK HERE!"

What good is posting that if NOBODY can see it !!!!!

Utter clowns in charge.

No emails got trapped as spam, they probably didn't go out in the first place, I've checked my own spam folder at easynet and surprise surprise, there's nothing there.

Peter


----------



## MyGalSal

I have had the same mess - see posts from early this morning. But then relief that I had got back in. As a check I closed MHF and have just tried to log back in. First of all the old site opened then when I got into 'new' site my new password did not work. Asked me if I wanted to update my password 😡 and do I am now in again but with a palaver. It is still not seamless. 

😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡

Sal


----------



## erneboy

Yes Peter, nothing in my junk folder either despite endless attempts to reset and messages saying that emails had been sent.


----------



## raynipper

With all the time consuming hassle of just trying to log in, I notice very little is being posted on anything else. Great forum?

Ray.


----------



## WildThingsKev

I'm a member of another VS forum (snowboardingforum.com) on which was posted EXACTLY the same "Password and Security Update" message a few days ago but so far nothing has changed there. There were a few grumbles about "why?" but it's all running perfectly smoothly.

Kev


----------



## VS Jeff

Heya all,

Again sorry for all the confusion on this and extra work to reset a password.

We have outsourced the reset emails to another vendor to speed up the process and they should be much smoother and quicker now. The amount of emails, PMs, and posts we have to reply to is staggering so we are extremely backed up.

We have locked down the sites and updating your password will make sure you are not at risk.

Give us time and we will get back to you if you have a question. Unfortunately, I can not respond to every post in this thread ranging from anger, questions, conspiracy theory's, etc... This too shall pass and this site shall power through.

Quick summary:
- Data was breached back in Feb from a plugin from another company (email, pass, some IP - that is all)
- The data was not used or made public until earlier this week (when we found out about it)
- We have locked down sites and requested all user update passwords
- Just click the link in the email to update your password and if you have a question contact us here 
- Response time could be 2-3 days since we have thousands of emails and all staff working extra shifts to help out.

Contact Us:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/sendmessage.php

Thanks in advance all

Jeff M


----------



## erneboy

Much better Jeff, well done.

Personally I'd have left the accusations of anger and conspiracy theories out as they will invite retaliation and/or justification.


----------



## listerdiesel

If we had received 'the email', there would not have been all of the "anger, questions, conspiracy theory's" in the first place.

Peter


----------



## cabby

Kev_Liz are still locked out can you assist please.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong

listerdiesel said:


> If we had received 'the email', there would not have been all of the "anger, questions, conspiracy theory's" in the first place.
> 
> Peter


Peter

Precislely. Somebody pressed the 'Block' button before a check was done that the e-mails had been sent and received.

All other problems resulted from that.

That will be the crux of my e-mail to VS Directors tomorrow.

Geoff


----------



## cabby

I HAVE POSTED ON 3 THREADS NOW REGARDING KEV_LIZ, STILL NOTHING DONE. HE CAN CONTACT ME USING AN OLD PM REPLY SYSTEM.AND GETS MY REPLIES, BUT NOTHING ELSE.

DO I HAVE TO MAKE THIS EVEN BIGGER AND IN RED TO GET ATTENTION FOR THEM.GGRRRR.
CAN ANYONE ELSE JUMP IN AND COMPLAIN PLEASE.

Cabby


----------



## BrianJP

Never got the Email then found I was locked out and took over 1 hour to get back in .If that's the best the administrators can do I will rethink my subscription renewal next month.


----------



## emmbeedee

Finally got back in after 34 hours. Yes that's thirty-four hours, VS.
NO e-mail was received, either in inbox or junk folder. Why did you cancel the old passwords before you'd set up the new ones?
Spent hours yesterday trying forgot password, contact us, registering etc., but no response to anything. Same nonsense again today but a reply finally came through at 17.52 tonight. Used the new password & it worked.
Pathetic really, this is only a forum & surely no-one is using the same password from here for their banking, etc.?


----------



## cabby

Only the IT experts in VS I would expect.>>

cabby


----------



## Penquin

Total rubbish the way we have been treated....

VS did it in a hurry and did not give anyone the chance to sort things out before they pulled the plug and then their systems failed to be able to cope,

I am now back in after a 42 hour lockout, I requested the new password as the instructions said, no fewer than 7 YES SEVEN times and received not a single e-mail in the inbox or spam.

This is not acceptable and I hope that VS will make good their actions by extending EVERYONE's paid membership since we have lost out solely due to their ineptitude.

Their "apologies" mean not a thing to me - they KNEW they were pulling the plug but did not warn anyone WHEN that would happen ad they failed to do the basic step of ensuring their e-mail sending system could cope.

There is no way that you can contact them once you are locked out - i spite of their reassuring suggestion - it does not work, I know, I tried and have not received the courtesy of any response.

Dave


----------



## 113016

I think we need Barry to turn Fruitcakes into a proper serious forum, or have a separate branch such as how facts used to be. Then watch the membership jump ship>


----------



## Penquin

Just a little thought that Helena, Jeff or anyone else in VS Admin might care to think about....

*YOU* crashed the site, *YOU* failed to send out the e-mails as so many people are saying, because the volume had to be throttled (whatever that means), which presumably means that *YOUR* system could not send out the required number after *YOU* pulled the plug *without warning*.

And if I read your original post from Helena correctly you are going to stop access every 366 days - so on June 18th 2017 we are going to go through exactly the same balls up as today...... and every year after that.....

This is crazy for a forum that is only concerned with such simple (!) things as MotorHomes - resetting every year is not insisted upon by banks, Outlook, GoogleMail or any other provider that I use....

so why is the VS system so bad? Is it simply open for anyone to help themselves?

The problem is at *YOUR* end, not ours, you should be running a service that is "fit for purpose" as part of your trading requirements, at present it is not secure and you are not providing a service......

Appalling way to treat people who have remained loyal to you in spite of successful alternatives being readily available......

Presumably by your lockout actions you have now reduced your supposed membership figures from 80,000+ as Nuke used to state to around 3,400....... and of course, no former members, even those that have only registered and not even used their 5 initial posts, will now be able to get on - brilliant actions on *YOUR* behalf........

I bet the advertisers will be pleased...... (not), or have you failed to tell them as well?

Dave


----------



## VS_Admin

Penquin said:


> Just a little thought that Helena, Jeff or anyone else in VS Admin might care to think about....
> 
> *YOU* crashed the site, *YOU* failed to send out the e-mails as so many people are saying, because the volume had to be throttled (whatever that means), which presumably means that *YOUR* system could not send out the required number after *YOU* pulled the plug *without warning*.
> 
> And if I read your original post from Helena correctly you are going to stop access every 366 days - so on June 18th 2017 we are going to go through exactly the same balls up as today...... and every year after that.....
> 
> This is crazy for a forum that is only concerned with such simple (!) things as MotorHomes - resetting every year is not insisted upon by banks, Outlook, GoogleMail or any other provider that I use....
> 
> so why is the VS system so bad? Is it simply open for anyone to help themselves?
> 
> The problem is at *YOUR* end, not ours, you should be running a service that is "fit for purpose" as part of your trading requirements, at present it is not secure and you are not providing a service......
> 
> Appalling way to treat people who have remained loyal to you in spite of successful alternatives being readily available......
> 
> Presumably by your lockout actions you have now reduced your supposed membership figures from 80,000+ as Nuke used to state to around 3,400....... and of course, no former members, even those that have only registered and not even used their 5 initial posts, will now be able to get on - brilliant actions on *YOUR* behalf........
> 
> I bet the advertisers will be pleased...... (not), or have you failed to tell them as well?
> 
> Dave


Throttling is a process on the recipients provider's end, they stagger the emails going to individual clients. Emails have been sending from when this started thousands a minute. We posted the announcements warning as soon as we knew it was happening, I've stated in another thread when a security breach like this happens we have 5 business days to get it patched, alerted to the users and have vulnerable data cleared. Or there are penalties that can result in the site being shut.

The 366 days will not function under this method, you will be alerted on day 366 when you log in that you need to change your password, no emails, no forced resets. You'd log in with your current one and update.

Maybe it's different here but my bank, outlook and gmail all prompt me to change every 6 months but that's not the point. This security breach is under investigation right now, it's suspected to be caused by a 3rd party developer who's DB was accessed and scrapped. They pulled raw data, much of which was encrypted or incomplete on that end. Still this was done because of our legal obligation. Passwords are only the front end of this entire update, multiple logging and blocking features are added as well to prevent and report on suspect activity on the front and back end of the forum.

Kyle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Finally found my way into this rediculous state of affairs, Got you Email Kyle, but still locked out, all I get is the banner header and blue bar.

To get here I clicked to the left of where the (none working) contact, advertise etc is in the broader blue bar 

It's a drop down menu and says "motorhome facts forum (full)" click and select mobile. this is on the PC not a tablet or phone.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Finally found my way into this rediculous state of affairs, Got you Email Kyle, but still locked out, all I get is the banner header and blue bar.
> 
> To get here I clicked to the left of where the (none working) contact, advertise etc is in the broader blue bar
> 
> It's a drop down menu and says "motorhome facts forum (full)" click and select mobile. this is on the PC not a tablet or phone.
> 
> Hope that helps someone.


I've replied to your email about all of this, please let me know when you can if the fix I've applied worked.

Kyle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not fixed yet   as said elsewhere Kyle, maybe close this thread too and combine with the other one, I'm getting them all confused.


----------



## barryd

FAO of VSadmin

We still have one member (one that I know of) Aldra (Sandra) who is unable to get back into the forum. She called me today for help as she had had no emails to change her password and when trying to logon just got the password failed message and an email through saying someone had tried to access her account (or something like that). I tried logging in has her under her user name aldra from here and pressed the reset link to send a new password to her email address. Nothing has come through (well at least not in the past 20 minutes).

Should the reset email be instant now? Perhaps you can look into this case for Aldra please.


----------



## namder

OK here now after 2nd attempt.

John


----------



## dghr272

Was locked out today again.

After having the same trouble all other members had when we were all locked out I did eventually get the 'forgot password' email with my new password.

However, as there appeared to be an issue getting the email I used the 'contact us' process, explaining I didn't get an emailed password.

Today at 16:30 I got an emailed response to my 'contact us' enquiry, supplying me with yet another emailed password, this had to be entered tonight before I could get access.

As a side issue, to get access to the Home page my original password worked, my heads spinning now 

Terry


----------



## VS_Admin

barryd said:


> FAO of VSadmin
> 
> We still have one member (one that I know of) Aldra (Sandra) who is unable to get back into the forum. She called me today for help as she had had no emails to change her password and when trying to logon just got the password failed message and an email through saying someone had tried to access her account (or something like that). I tried logging in has her under her user name aldra from here and pressed the reset link to send a new password to her email address. Nothing has come through (well at least not in the past 20 minutes).
> 
> Should the reset email be instant now? Perhaps you can look into this case for Aldra please.


The regular reset, that is the forgot password should be instant (or at least under 5 minutes depending on your connection etc) I'll generate a password manually and email it to her personally.

Kyle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just changed my password just in case there was some sort of connection to the problem but no change still can't get into the full site proper.

On the plus side   whoever decided on the format change for the password, thank you for making the format input idiot proof, I managed to set up a viable new password on my first attempt, usually I have to make several attempts to fulfil the spec.

Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's odd but the mobile site is actually better in some ways, a bit like a free forum, less twiddly bits, no smiley icons, but I'm managing fine.

Still like to get back to the full site though.

I do wonder what the problem is with mine, I can get onto the full site on Lizs laptop easily.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is daft, I can get onto the full site on my mobile, seems it's my laptop which is the problem.

New advice needed I think.

Going to try my tablets.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Okay we've now got onto the full site on every device in the house including Lizs iPad.

The only not playing the game is my two week old Lenovo, running Windows 10, on Chrome.

I'll try on IE Yukky yuk yuk to see if it's a browser issue next.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, that's annoying I can get onto the full site via IE which I hate.


So I need a fix for Chrome it seems


Admin, got an ideas as I prefer not to use IE or any of the other browsers, I prefer to use Chrome, I'd I have to use IE then you will be one member down I'm afraid.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Virgin also does not like this URL, it says it doesn't exist http://forums.motorhomefacts.com

So can I ask if anyone else is on Virgin, with Win 10 on Chrome if so what if any problems are you having.

Surely I can't be the only one.


----------



## paulmold

BT doesn't like that URL either. So I've tried googling and clicking google link but that gets same webpages I have been getting from a bookmark.. I can access forums no problem but home page (by old password) welcomes me by name but cannot access Rally page or member list etc etc because it says I'm a non-subscriber, which clearly is wrong as I'm shown as 'Subscriber ' on the profile panel to the left of this post.


----------



## barryd

Mine works ok in Chrome Kev but its not my default browser. I generally just use Firefox these days. IMO its the best. Not a solution I know but another option you could try.


----------



## VS_Admin

We have a script that is supposed to check daily to make sure renewed subs are honoured on both parts of the site, however if your sub lapses for a fair amount of time one of my team will have to go in and correct it manually so shoot a PM to us if you don't have access by lunchtime Tuesday your time, we'll kick it back into gear and change your dates to start when it is corrected so you don't miss out.

Kyle


----------



## VS_Admin

Hold on, do you have any addons or extensions on Chrome Kev? I need to know all of them if any. At this point your account is like the TellTale Heart beating up through the floorboards driving me mad.

Kyle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

VS_Admin said:


> Hold on, do you have any addons or extensions on Chrome Kev? I need to know all of them if any. At this point your account is like the TellTale Heart beating up through the floorboards driving me mad.
> 
> Kyle


Only the ones I had before Kyle.

Adblock plus
Spell checker for Chrome
Dropbox for Gmail
Trusteer.raport, which is required by my bank
Google Drive

Adblock Plus 1.12
Used by over 50 million people, a free ad blocker that blocks ALL annoying ads, malware and tracking.
Details Options

Allow in incognito

Enabled

Application Launcher for Drive (by Google) 3.2
Open Drive files directly from your browser in compatible applications installed on your computer.
Details

Allow in incognito

Enabled

Dropbox for Gmail 1.1.3
Send and preview Dropbox files and links without leaving your Gmail window.
Details

Allow in incognito

Allow access to file URLs

Enabled

Google Docs 0.9
Create and edit documents
Details

Allow in incognito

Enabled

Google Docs Offline 1.4
Get things done offline with the Google Docs family of products.
Details

Allow in incognito

Enabled

Google Sheets 1.1
Create and edit spreadsheets
Details

Allow in incognito

Enabled

Google Slides 0.9
Create and edit presentations
Details

Allow in incognito

Enabled

Rapport 1.14
Details

Allow in incognito

Enabled

Spell Checker for Chrome 0.9.3.9
Spell Checker extension for Chrome. It's easy to use and fast. This extension supports 12 languages for spell check.
Details Options

Allow in incognito

Cut and pasted to give more detail.


----------



## raynipper

Ah, well there's yer answer Kev.......he he he.

Ray.


----------



## keithchexterfield

I've been away from most forums for a long time (house move, builders, health issues, etc) and when I returned as KeithChesterfield last week I wasn't allowed on the forums.
I've come on to post this as, note the slight name change, KeithChexterfield.
As the management don't seem to want me and I don't want any more bl**dy stress or my toes will be turning skyward I'll say farewell to you and join a forum that will put up with me.


----------



## jiwawa

Don't go Keith - there have been big problems the last few days with forced password resets for everyone.

Try to log on again as the old you and say you've forgotten your password - or forgotten everything. You should get a mail with a link to set a new password.

Could someone bring this post to the attention of Admin? - I don't see how to.


----------



## barryd

Did you read my thread on the other locked out thread Kev. I think I found a solution.

Sent you a PM as well but maybe you didnt notice on the mobile version

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/17...locked-out-thread-now-locked.html#post2095561


----------



## aldra

Well finally I'm on 

Thanks to Barry who set it up for me

What a carry on

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Glad to see you back Sandra (not sure whats happened to Kev).

Dont worry ill send my invoice for remote support on a Sunday to VS. 

I think about £500 seems fair.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I here, I usually switch of around tea time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Ah, well there's yer answer Kev.......he he he.
> 
> Ray.


You'll have to be a bit less cryptic Ray.

All the extensions were there before the security issue, I can get onto the mobile site okay, and I can get onto the full site, but can only access PMs, so I'm not locked out, just missing some functions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Did you read my thread on the other locked out thread Kev. I think I found a solution.
> 
> Sent you a PM as well but maybe you didnt notice on the mobile version
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/17...locked-out-thread-now-locked.html#post2095561


Not got a PM Barry  I did see a solution for IE, but I can get on using that, but I'm not a IE user, Chrome is my browser, and others are getting on using Chrome, so not sure where we are, but I think Kyle is going to VOIP me later, and take control to see if we can get to the bottom of it.

I'm amazed that I'm the only one with this particular issue though, very weird.

But we'll get it sorted soon enough.


----------



## raynipper

You might not be the only one Kev. 
Others might still not be able to call for help and are still locked out.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> You might not be the only one Kev.
> Others might still not be able to call for help and are still locked out.
> 
> Ray.


Oh I do hope not, it's no biggy, but logging on and catching up is a bit habit forming, and part of my day, it's a shame too as the site was starting to build back up again, but now, the other forums are having a huge laugh at our expense I reckon, well their time may come too sadly, it's a sign of the times we live in.

.


----------



## Sprinta

after a good half dozen frustrated attempts to use the new password sent to me before the weekend - it simply would not accept it no matter how I tried, phone, ipad or laptop.

I gave up in disgust for a couple of days, tried it one more time and snuck in on Saturday.

it all seems to work fine now, no big worry, life's too short to worry about a blinkin' web forum


----------



## VS_Admin

Glad you were able to get in, we're investigating this particular error with the security folks.

Kyle


----------



## siggie

Sprinta said:


> after a good half dozen frustrated attempts to use the new password sent to me before the weekend - it simply would not accept it no matter how I tried, phone, ipad or laptop.
> 
> I gave up in disgust for a couple of days, tried it one more time and snuck in on Saturday.
> 
> it all seems to work fine now, no big worry, life's too short to worry about a blinkin' web forum


Maybe a 'cookies' issue - maybe certain cookies had aged out after your time away. Anyone else with this type of problem should try deleting all MotorhomeFacts cookies and then try again - don't know, but may work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Adblock plus, was the problem, so just got the plain one on now, back in jobs a good, Kyle is a star man, stuck with it through thick n thin, I couldn't do IT for a living.

Cheers Kyle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

siggie said:


> Maybe a 'cookies' issue - maybe certain cookies had aged out after your time away. Anyone else with this type of problem should try deleting all MotorhomeFacts cookies and then try again - don't know, but may work.


Cleared all my cookie several times over the last few days Siggs

Glad to be rid of that damned IE.


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Adblock plus, was the problem, so just got the plain one on now, back in jobs a good, Kyle is a star man, stuck with it through thick n thin, I couldn't do IT for a living.
> 
> Cheers Kyle.


It's pretty rough when it's bad, thankless when it's good haha. Glad to help you out man

Kyle


----------



## barryd

Well done Kyle. Adblock plus eh? Im running that on all my browsers without issue but I wonder if thats what caused the problem in IE and the compatibility thing was a bit of a red herring. Anyway, glad it sorted Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Well done Kyle. Adblock plus eh? Im running that on all my browsers without issue but I wonder if thats what caused the problem in IE and the compatibility thing was a bit of a red herring. Anyway, glad it sorted Kev.


Liz has all the add ons I have but got on fine yesterday, but she's on Win 7, so possibly a incompatibility twixt Win 10 Adblock, Chrome, & the new MHF security measures, as it was fine til last Thursday.


----------



## vicdicdoc

What a royal F***** I tried (as per new 'orders') to log in . . For 3 days, now finally I'm logged in again at last but I'll not be renewing my subs - just going to browse, First it's the EU (which is bad enough) BUT needless changes to MHF is the last straw


----------



## jiwawa

vicdicdoc said:


> What a royal F***** I tried (as per new 'orders') to log in . . For 3 days, now finally I'm logged in again at last but I'll not be renewing my subs - just going to browse, First it's the EU (which is bad enough) BUT needless changes to MHF is the last straw


Och, don't go Vic - sure you've one the hard bit now :wink2:



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Adblock plus, was the problem, so just got the plain one on now, back in jobs a good, Kyle is a star man, stuck with it through thick n thin, I couldn't do IT for a living.
> 
> Cheers Kyle.


Kev, I'm using Adblock plus with Chrome and I've been on the main site since I managed to get past the password change nonsense. Very odd.


----------



## Penquin

I am on Win7, Chrome and have AdBlock Plus running, it took me a while to get back, but that was not the fault at this end but the overwhelming number of e-mails that were NOT sent out due to them being "throttled".

I agree that it has been a nuisance but is hopefully behind us all now (at least, I hope it is for everyone but we cannot be sure) and we can move forward into a better place...

Dave


----------



## aldra

Well I couldn't get passed it

I couldn't acces the new password

No email which was strange as the emailed me to tell me someone was trying to access my MHF 
Membership

Barry sorted it
And if my bank password was the same which it isn't

I'd happily have given it to him without a single worry

Sandra :kiss:
:kiss:


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Well I couldn't get passed it
> 
> I couldn't acces the new password
> 
> No email which was strange as the emailed me to tell me someone was trying to access my MHF
> Membership
> 
> *Barry sorted it
> And if my bank password was the same which it isn't
> 
> I'd happily have given it to him without a single worry*
> 
> Sandra :kiss:
> :kiss:


Good idea. Just email it to me for safe keeping sort of thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Out of curiosity (and knowing how to get back in) I put Adblock plus back on and it's running fine.

Work that one out :roll:


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Out of curiosity (and knowing how to get back in) I put Adblock plus back on and it's running fine.
> 
> Work that one out :roll:


The first question of any IT problem is have you tried turning it on and off again, the software equivalent being have you tried reinstalling it? It's very possible that ABP's own caching system was stuck on a random script and killing it and replacing it cleared that script.

Kyle


----------



## Penquin

I think that we have all at times encountered problems with conflicts on software or one piece sticking - I know that I have with IE in particular and at present I am still battling against the MS Malware Removal Tool that it wants to install - against my wishes.....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

VS_Admin said:


> The first question of any IT problem is have you tried turning it on and off again, the software equivalent being have you tried reinstalling it? It's very possible that ABP's own caching system was stuck on a random script and killing it and replacing it cleared that script.
> 
> Kyle


Makes sense even to me Kyle, still working fine


----------



## VS_Admin

Glad to hear it

Kyle


----------



## ChrisandJohn

What's the best way to get a message to VS Admin? I want to let them know that our member Suedew is being blocked and her emails are not being answered. I don't want to give her email address here.

Chris


----------



## Penquin

Click on the "VS Admin" name on the left of the post above yours, a dropdown menu will appear, in that is the option of sending them a Private Message, use that and it should arrive and you can include the e-mail address on it safely.

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Penquin said:


> Click on the "VS Admin" name on the left of the post above yours, a dropdown menu will appear, in that is the option of sending them a Private Message, use that and it should arrive and you can include the e-mail address on it safely.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. I _think_ I've sent them a message but I can't find my sent messages. I think this was a problem that Aldra had the other day.

Chris


----------



## Sprinta

ChrisandJohn said:


> Thanks Dave. I _think_ I've sent them a message but I can't find my sent messages. I think this was a problem that Aldra had the other day.
> 
> Chris


send a message to someone on here in order for them to reply to you to prove it has happened.

send to me if you like as I look in all the while at work

Simon


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Sprinta said:


> send a message to someone on here in order for them to reply to you to prove it has happened.
> 
> send to me if you like as I look in all the while at work
> 
> Simon


It's OK for the moment thanks, Simon. I've had a reply from Lee at VS Admin so I now know it went, but there does seem to be a problem generally with finding sent PMs.

Chris


----------



## Sprinta

no worries, at least you have an answer


----------



## VS_Admin

ChrisandJohn said:


> It's OK for the moment thanks, Simon. I've had a reply from Lee at VS Admin so I now know it went, but there does seem to be a problem generally with finding sent PMs.
> 
> Chris


There was a thread about this, go into your User CP and under edit options you should see a tick box for saving sent messages.

Please make sure it's ticked off

Kyle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How come I'm seeing ads now under the banner, I didn't get those before, quite annoying too as I have to scroll down before I can read any posts.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

VS_Admin said:


> There was a thread about this, go into your User CP and under edit options you should see a tick box for saving sent messages.
> 
> Please make sure it's ticked off
> 
> Kyle


Thank you Kyle, I've now done this.

Chris


----------



## VS_Admin

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How come I'm seeing ads now under the banner, I didn't get those before, quite annoying too as I have to scroll down before I can read any posts.


Which ads are you seeing Kev?

Kyle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

VS_Admin said:


> Which ads are you seeing Kev?
> 
> Kyle


Just a sample taken over the last minute or so Kyle, check time stamp.

Link to screenshots


----------



## barryd

We still have a member locked out. Keithchesterfield has been trying to get back in for some time. I contacted me tonight via my website.

" As KeithChesterfield I've been trying to log-on for a couple of weeks, emails to admin get no response, and I seem to be wasting my time trying."
Our emails address was hacked last year and we had to change to a different one.
Since then getting online on these forums has been a no-no despite contacting admin and explaining the problem.
Tonight I've re-registered under the name 'Feduptotheteeth' and although it seemed to work and promised to give me 5 free posts before wanting my subs I seem to have been logged out and can't get back in again.
"

Getting in here is like getting into Fort Knox. 

I reported tonight on another thread that there is something not right with the new registrations as well.

Perhaps someone can sort Keith out ASAP please.


----------



## MHFAdmin

I've sent you a PM Barry.


----------



## barryd

Thanks for sorting it. I just got an email from Keith saying its been sorted out.


----------



## cabby

I thought we had not heard from him for a while, just thought he was over there.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Thanks for sorting it. I just got an email from Keith saying its been sorted out.


Barry

Well done - again.

Are all these signing-in problems different or do they all stem from one fault with the Forum, one wonders?

If from one fault why do they not fix it and save themselves angst?

Geoff


----------



## MHFAdmin

nicholsong said:


> Are all these signing-in problems different or do they all stem from one fault with the Forum, one wonders?
> 
> If from one fault why do they not fix it and save themselves angst?
> 
> Geoff


 We haven't had any feedback from Keith yet so can't be sure why the problem occurred but it would appear that it arose from changing a compromised Email address. It's worth reiterating here that each MHF account must have a unique Email address and if for some reason your Email address changes you should update your MHF account straight away in your User CP otherwise any password resets will still be sent to the (compromised) Email account held by the database.

Not a problem with MHF I don't think but possibly highlighted by the security password reset issue. No doubt Keith will comment in due course but I'm very pleased that we managed to sort it out between us.


----------



## barryd

I think Keith is in France at the moment. His last email said he managed to log back in and out again as Keithchesterfield so maybe he has not had a opportunity to come online properly.

Perhaps we will have a load of new Aire Videos to look forward to.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Many thanks to Barryd for taking the time and trouble to help my valiant, but failing, efforts get back on this forum.

Without his assistance I would still be a lonely desolate figure wandering amongst the lost souls of former members.

But now I'm back in the fold of the first MH Forum I joined and hopefully this is where I will continue to occasionally post relevant questions and possibly even answer some easy questions from you members.

Sic Luceat Lux Vestra - as we used to say at my former school!

Again thank you Barryd.


----------



## barryd

No problem glad your sorted.

I keep sending invoices to VS but as yet they havent paid any of them.


----------



## Landyman

Good God!!! I think I'm back in.
What a cock up.

It's only taken two weeks and taken VS over a week to reply to my pleas with a new password. No original e-mail was received.
If I hadn't recently paid my subs I wouldn't have bothered with all the hassle.
It would have been a shame to leave as I feel that I have got to know many of the characters on here and I would have missed the banter and the good advice. 
However, there are other places to have Fun that are so much easier to use and so much busier.
When it comes to subs renewal I will be having second thoughts.

Richard.


----------



## nicholsong

Richard 

Good to have you back in - even if you are more a military than a civil aviation fan:wink2::smile2:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Me too, love the vids, saves me spending a small fortune on diesel


----------



## jiwawa

KeithChesterfield said:


> Many thanks to Barryd for taking the time and trouble to help my valiant, but failing, efforts get back on this forum.
> 
> Without his assistance I would still be a lonely desolate figure wandering amongst the lost souls of former members.
> 
> But now I'm back in the fold of the first MH Forum I joined and hopefully this is where I will continue to occasionally post relevant questions and possibly even answer some easy questions from you members.
> 
> Sic Luceat Lux Vestra - as we used to say at my former school!
> 
> Again thank you Barryd.


I know you've been away a while Keith but there's no need to whisper in the background ?

Your text is tiny and I can't seem to make it bigger on the mobile site on the phone. My old eyes find it difficult to read.

Could you make the text bigger please?

Oh, and enjoy France!


----------



## jiwawa

I also notice the mobile site doesn't like emoticons, replacing them with a? 

Is that something can be fixed with coding?


----------



## ramblefrog

*advice please*

Hi - able to log on to main computer with new password but not my I pad - can anybody advise?
Thanks


----------



## KeithChesterfield

*jiwawa -the text is big because it was a big thank you!* 

:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## barryd

Just had another one contact me who is still locked out. Again he contacted me through www.hankthetank.co.uk good to know its useful for something other than my drunken ramblings across Europe.

Nickoff is locked out. I have sent the details the MHFadmin.

Blimey VS your going to be bankrupt at this rate. Have you seen my weekend hourly rate? 

On a serious note if you are locked out please do contact me via the Contact us page at www.hankthetank.co.uk and I will try and get it resolved for you with Admin.

Priority treatment will be given if you say I voted remain in the email. Otherwise as Obama said you will go to the back of the queue.  Sorry I cant help it.


----------



## ramblefrog

Hi Barry - with all your computer "know-how" - any ideas on why I can log on to my computer but not my IPad (new problem as previously OK)?
Thanks


----------



## jiwawa

KeithChesterfield said:


> *jiwawa -the text is big because it was a big thank you!*
> 
> :wav::wav::wav:


Hi Keith, I don't know how it quoted as big in my previous post - my point actually was that it was so small I couldn't read it! :wink2:

Actually I see that on the laptop your text is larger than others whereas on the mobile version it was smaller than others - help Admin!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think it's all to do with the nut on the keyboard.

Ok I'll go now.


----------



## jiwawa

Now Kev, are you talking about Keith or me? Just so's I know whether to take offence or not! (only kidding!!)


----------



## barryd

ramblefrog said:


> Hi Barry - with all your computer "know-how" - any ideas on why I can log on to my computer but not my IPad (new problem as previously OK)?
> Thanks


A bit more info. Does it accept your user name and password and just not remember it or can you just not log in at all from your computer but can from your iPad?

If its just remembering the password there should be a tick box to "remember me" and you often will then get a windows message asking if you want to remember the login as well you need to save that one as well.

If its not accepting it at all but your ipad is you need to check carefully that the user name is the same and maybe re-enter the password.


----------



## MHFAdmin

barryd said:


> Nickoff is locked out. I have sent the details the MHFadmin.


Should be resolved now Barry, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## ramblefrog

Hi Barry - thanks for advice - now logged on OK with I pad


----------



## barryd

Good stuff!


----------



## barryd

Ive had contact with yet another member still locked out. HermanHymer (Viv)

"It doesnt recognise my user name, nor my email address, it wont let me reset password nor let me re-register. I am dead to MHF!!! Ive sent 2 emails to admin. No reply. "

Interesting that she says she cannot re-register as a new user as well.

Please can you help her?

Thanks


----------



## MHFAdmin

OK Barry, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## VS Jeff

barryd said:


> Ive had contact with yet another member still locked out. HermanHymer (Viv)
> 
> "It doesnt recognise my user name, nor my email address, it wont let me reset password nor let me re-register. I am dead to MHF!!! Ive sent 2 emails to admin. No reply. "
> 
> Interesting that she says she cannot re-register as a new user as well.
> 
> Please can you help her?
> 
> Thanks


If you have them send me the new email I can update and send it over.

Jeff M


----------



## MHFAdmin

VS Jeff said:


> If you have them send me the new email I can update and send it over.
> 
> Jeff M


Don't worry Jeff, I've sorted that one - and a few more as well.


----------



## MyGalSal

*Subscriber called Jiwawa locked out*

I have had a message from a user, Jiwawa, who is locked out. Help please. 
She can't see any Brexit threads, she can see one of her own threads but is unable to reply to it. She gets a message that her account is disabled.


----------



## barryd

I blame the EU.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> I blame the EU.


I blame IT peeps


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I blame IT peeps


Yeah they get the blame for everything.

"Barry, since you were last here our Toaster isnt working properly"


----------



## swanny65

Emailed MFH last night, password reset done within the hour and back online this morning. Thanks


----------



## MyGalSal

swanny65 said:


> Emailed MFH last night, password reset done within the hour and back online this morning. Thanks


Where do you find MHF's email address so that I can pass it on to Jiwawa?

Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Service with a grimace


----------



## MHFAdmin

MyGalSal said:


> I have had a message from a user, Jiwawa, who is locked out. Help please.
> She can't see any Brexit threads, she can see one of her own threads but is unable to reply to it. She gets a message that her account is disabled.


Hi
Jiwawa has lost access because her subs have run out. :frown2:

Maybe that should be the first thing to check? :wink2:


----------



## MyGalSal

MHFAdmin said:


> Hi
> Jiwawa has lost access because her subs have run out. :frown2:
> 
> Maybe that should be the first thing to check? :wink2:


Hmm 😀 I will pass that on.

Thanks.


----------



## barryd

Titter!

I did the same.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Do we still get sent a reminder?


Chris


----------



## MyGalSal

ChrisandJohn said:


> Do we still get sent a reminder?
> 
> Chris


Good point. I don't think we do. My subs expired last Dec and I don't recall getting a reminder.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just checked I got a subs reminder email on 14/9/13 & 14/10/14 but not had one since.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We've always been used to reminders and it shouldn't be too difficult for VS to carry on the tradition.

Otherwise it's one more reason for membership to gradually drop off.



Chris


----------



## barryd

ChrisandJohn said:


> Do we still get sent a reminder?
> 
> Chris


I never got one but ive not had any notifications from MHF for years. I may have them turned off I dont know but an email reminder from subs should be automatic regardless of how your notifications are set.


----------



## jiwawa

Yes there was a reminder email, tucked in amongst all the 'The thread you subscribed to has been added to...' (or similar) - all those emails I'm not accessing while I'm on the road, so I didn't see it. 

Wouldn't it be possible to have a notification on the site when you log in around the time of renewal? Not a popup as I guess many of us have those disabled. 

Anyway, I'm glad to be back in.... but gave up on trying to catch up on the Brexit threads!!


----------



## gaspode

jiwawa said:


> Anyway, I'm glad to be back in.... but gave up on trying to catch up on the Brexit threads!!


If that's the case I reckon VS have done you a big favour.:wink2:


----------



## jiwawa

Absolutely!! 

Sometimes I find myself punch drunk n wonder Why am I doing this to myself?? 

That's when I find something more useful to do! 

But it is addictive...


----------



## swanny65

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=editpassword

Sorry poorly worded post. I did it off this link. You get an email acknowledgement and then an administrator will email to confirm you can then reset your account


----------



## Penquin

Frustration builds.....

having been locked out for a couple of hours and after trying to enter the correct (new) password I was forced to change to yet another new one,

hardly memorable;

Zc43/5Rx_p

so I have now changed it to something that I stand a chance of remembering, but WHY twice in a few weeks, I had not changed anything on the computer and was on here just a couple of hours ago, did not log out, did nothing except leave the computer to turn the display off and then go to sleep - all other sites are working, just MHF requires me to choose a new password.....

I have read the security announcement several times as the blasted thing is always displayed, but to say I am getting fed up would be an understatement.

This site is now requiring things that I do not need to do for ANY other site and that includes banks......

Come on VS this sort of security is over the top for a Motorhome Forum - I do not use the same password anywhere else, WHY should I be penalised by YOUR inefficiency?

Dave


----------



## VS_Admin

I am sorry you feel that way, everyone is required to change their password but there and many ways of choosing a password you will remember, a couple of examples #1Mhomes Home+wheels78 Rolling=road1

If you need any help please send me a Pm and I can help you walk through it.

Thank you,

~ Glenda


----------



## gaspode

Hi Glenda
Although I'm sure that having a secure password is a good idea I think that you need to take into account the fact that this site isn't a bank or a secure investment site, nor even a retailing or auction site - it's a motorhome forum.
That means that someone hacking into a members account would be annoying and possibly slightly disruptive - but it's pretty damn trivial in the general scheme of things.

For goodness sake, keep a sense of proportion, this site does not require members to have the same level of password security that would be appropriate on many other internet sites.


----------



## Penquin

VS_Admin said:


> I am sorry you feel that way, everyone is required to change their password but there and many ways of choosing a password you will remember, a couple of examples #1Mhomes Home+wheels78 Rolling=road1
> 
> If you need any help please send me a Pm and I can help you walk through it.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ~ Glenda


Please read my post again.

I have now had to change my password TWICE since your system was hacked, that is unreasonable IMO.

I am sufficiently computer literate that I can work out passwords for myself thank you..... Such an offer suggests that you have not read and understood my points, hence my suggestion to read it again.......

VS has now imposed a system that is totally over the top (an English phrase that is probably understandable in Canada), I have yet to see a reason why VS has deciuded that this high level of security is essential.

I also cannot understand why I have had to do it TWICE - is this going to happen every few weeks? If so, my time on MHF will be limited as it is very frustrating for something that is supposed to be enjoyable.

Please give us PROPER informed answers rather than "off the cuff" comments.

Thank you,

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think it's a bit OTT, you need a symbol, a capital and a number, 

so ¬Apassword1 would do the job (not mine) it's not difficult, maybe we should all have the same password, that'd simplify it  

I tend to use old vehicle reg numbers, I can write the vehicle next to the site name, only I know what it means though, now I have to add a symbol, so make that the first character, the next a capital, job done.


----------



## Penquin

I doubt that I am the only one, but I have received an e-mail from VS into my normal home e-mail account - not the one registered with MHF, warning me about the security breach - more or less a repeat of the "Important Notice" we have all seen repeatedly displayed and with the same requirements for a 10 digit minimum password with capitals and symbols included......

Just a couple of points about this; it names a forum NOT MHF 

it was delivered to my junk mail unsurprisingly as I have never used that e-mail address to communicate with MHF but only with what I believed to be senior members of the VS Admin team when they were seeking help back in the first few weeks after they took over.

So, my surprise is why the forum is wrong and why an e-mail address sent IN CONFIDENCE to a senior person in VS is now being used for such contact - with the wrong forum anyway.......

I would like some clarification and would be happy to provide further info via PM, but to me, this seems like a further breach of security........

Dave


----------



## VS Jeff

Penquin said:


> I doubt that I am the only one, but I have received an e-mail from VS into my normal home e-mail account - not the one registered with MHF, warning me about the security breach - more or less a repeat of the "Important Notice" we have all seen repeatedly displayed and with the same requirements for a 10 digit minimum password with capitals and symbols included......
> 
> Just a couple of points about this; it names a forum NOT MHF
> 
> it was delivered to my junk mail unsurprisingly as I have never used that e-mail address to communicate with MHF but only with what I believed to be senior members of the VS Admin team when they were seeking help back in the first few weeks after they took over.
> 
> So, my surprise is why the forum is wrong and why an e-mail address sent IN CONFIDENCE to a senior person in VS is now being used for such contact - with the wrong forum anyway.......
> 
> I would like some clarification and would be happy to provide further info via PM, but to me, this seems like a further breach of security........
> 
> Dave


 @Penquin,

What website was listed in the email?

You can verify the email used for your account here:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/profile.php?do=editpassword

Did you maybe have two accounts or used that email with the older page?

Jeff M


----------



## Penquin

I have verified it and the one listed is the correct i.e. non-home e-mail, the one used was for another forum (can't remember what it was and I have now deleted it of course as it was in junk mail but it was not the tractor one that you suggested to me......) so someone has used an email address that I used to send YOU a message and applied it to something else.....

that to me sounds like data insecurity......

Dave


----------



## VS Jeff

Penquin said:


> I have verified it and the one listed is the correct i.e. non-home e-mail, the one used was for another forum (can't remember what it was and I have now deleted it of course as it was in junk mail but it was not the tractor one that you suggested to me......) so someone has used an email address that I used to send YOU a message and applied it to something else.....
> 
> that to me sounds like data insecurity......
> 
> Dave


If you used it on another forum and can not give me that forum to check I have no way to verify. PM me the email and I can try to track down where it came from if you like.

Jeff M


----------



## Penquin

Thanks but no thanks, it is really not worth the bother, I am simply pointing out that security may well be compromised in your organisation, you did at the time tell me that you were copying the mail to others to consider. It is impossible to work out where things go once copied unless sent as a BCC.

I am wary of sending any more e-mails from that account for obvious reasons and will stick to using the one that I set up specifically for MHF related issues.

Dave


----------

